# Knitting fool of a mommy



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Aunties. My mom has been bitten by a bug. A knitting bug.:w00t: And now I'm under attack! She keeps wanting to try it on me to see that it fits. She is taking knitting classes again; says she forgot a lot of what she learned last year when she took her first class :smilie_tischkante:but she decided to try something new. She said it's called a cable stitch. I never heard of it, but here's the sweater. She isn't finished yet. She had to try it on me to see where to put buttons. 
BTW, fluff girlfriends, look at my manly chest hair coming out the cut out under the neck. :chili: ((OH TYLER!!! :wacko1









Here's a close up of the cable.









You can tell how excited I am by all of this.









It's going to be a long winter but I guess I'll be warm. Thanks for looking.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, that sweater is so beautiful!!:chili:
i love that color on Tyler!!:wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Sue,

(Laughing - better than I could do)

That being said - while Lucy was away - I started cleaning out things from my grandmother -

I put these in the "Goodwin" section, if you want them, there all yours!

Let me know - as Saturday is "d" day for them.

A

View attachment 91544


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Sue,
> 
> (Laughing - better than I could do)
> 
> ...


OMG - Allie - just call me Goodwill.:thumbsup: I would LOVE them (especially since they're your grandmother's). My mom was a phenomenal knitter - knit a full length sequined gown for my wedding and other amazing clothes. But somehow when she died, someone else threw out all her needles and supplies.I got some from my aunt but she donated most of them not knowing I was interested. I always knew how to knit and crochet but just scarves :blush:. I was so stupid just to let mom make things for me and my DS and not learn more from her. So I would love the supply. I'm so excited about learning to read patterns, make designs, etc and it's so perfect doing it for Tyler because it's small enough to manage. You're so thoughtful.:hugging:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Love the cable stitch! Tyler looks dashing.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sue!! OMG, that sweater looks great and I'm sure Tyler will appreciate it once it's done. I've taken up crocheting and have been making something for a special someone and Aolani hates being my assistant too. Men, they can be so impatient LOL. 

Aolani: Tywer, yuus wook gweat in dat sweatah dat yuus momma making yuu. She wevy tawented.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG, Sue! I'll just call you Martha from now!! I'm laughing out loud at your manly chest hair statement. Oh my lord!!!! LOL!!! I'm so impressed with your knitting. Tyler is looking very handsome!!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Sue, what a nice sweater :wub: Great job :chili:
Tyler is so beautiful :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL job! And Tyler, you are one handsome devil!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am in awe over two things (1) the sweater is amazing and (2) Allie - what a supply of needles and things!!!!

Sue - really, the sweater is great! I can only imagine the collection that Tyler is going to have soon


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sue you fantastic work!!! I just love it and of course it looks wonderful on Tyler.:wub: Just love the manly chest hair Tyler:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Love the sweater! I really love the color too. Reminds me of a Banana Republic or Gap sweater color and stitch. How fashionable! 

Does Tyler know how lucky he is? Handmade sweaters, scarves, etc are the best! So much love goes into them and they are so warm! My Aunt in Japan always sends us beautiful hand knitted scarves and sweaters. I swear we still have some from 10 years ago that I share w/my mother. Keep up the good work Sue! Tyler is the perfect model for your beautiful creations!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Fancy Fancy... you are getting so good, Sue!!! Tyler, youz gonna be stylin this winter!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW Sue that is amazing! I learned to knit a blanket but I have forgotten how to do it now. Tyler is one lucky pup! He will have a sweater collection to die for. 

"Tyler we wuvs ur manwly chests hairws"
xoxoxo Bailey & Sophia


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow good job!! I taught myself to knit and crochet 6 years ago and it's so fun to make something yourself!! Check out Craftster.org - A Community for Crafts and DIY Projects with Free Craft Ideas, Inspiration, Advice and More they have a knitting forum with tons of ideas! just wait until you get into felting with wool!!! I have made some awesome slippers knitting in wool and felting it! 

Again, great job girl!!! Tyler so so dashing... Like a puppy GAP sweater!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job Sue, although Tyler doesn't appreciate mom's talent.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wowza! Simply GORGEOUS!! Oh...and the sweater is gorgeous too! 

Seriously, you are really very talented. I'm more then impressed. If I were one to enjoy doing tiny, close, repetitive things I'd even be jealous. :smtease:

Tyler, you are one lucky little man. You will have such a faboo fall/winter wardrobe. All the girls will swoon, whether they can see your manly chest hair or not. 

Jett's wanting to know when his mommy will be knitting something for him. I had to tell him that was just not going to happen and that's why his mommy opened a store. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tyler, you are so handsome! Sue, that sweater looks fantastic. I didn't know you could knit! Awesome! I want to see that sweet boy of yours in his sweater again when you have it all done!:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG, you did a great job!!!! That color looks great on Tyler. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tyler this is awntie you look so kissable in your new sweater:wub:, I love love love that first picture:wub:
Sue you are soooo talented


----------



## Fluffy (Nov 13, 2010)

I've just started knitting and crochetting! I'm in the process of making a blanket for my fiance and myself then I want to crochet a little doggy bed for Fluffy in matching colors. (Red and black for Vday!)

I'm also a member of a website called www.ravelry.com there is a pattern database that you can search through, free patterns too! A feature I really like is called the "notebook" you can post what project you're working on, how far along you are in that project, post photos of said project, say what yarn, needles/hook you're using and much more! There's forums and discussion groups as well.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful Sue.......Looks great on Tyler!! What a talent you have......will keep him warm this winter. Aren't you'all having a snow storm next week on Turkey Day??? Better keep knitting!!!!:chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Sue- that cable stitch is looking very very good!! I'm totally impressed!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful Tyler, you look stunning. Mommy does beautiful work!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Sue,

Yes! They're yours! I'm glad that you can use them - DH took 80lbs, yes, 80lbs of Linens, aprons, dollies, etc. etc to Goodwill this afternoon - and I have more to sort out - Oy!

I wish that I could keep her stuff, but there's just so much room - 

The sweater is *perfect* that you made for Tyler, he's so handsome! Happy Knitting!

A


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Very nice, Sue!! Are you sharing the pattern? And what's next ... an Irish Knit maybe? Tyler looks just adorable and will love showing off his sweater all around Vermont!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mfa said:


> wow, that sweater is so beautiful!!:chili:
> i love that color on Tyler!!:wub:


Florence - thanks so much. The yarn is so incredibly soft. It's Bernat Satin in a charcoal color and easy to work with.


Cosy said:


> Love the cable stitch! Tyler looks dashing.


Thanks Brit. Scared the heck out of me to do it with the pulling the stitches down for the cable but then it was really cool. There were 6 cables in it.



Johita said:


> Sue!! OMG, that sweater looks great and I'm sure Tyler will appreciate it once it's done. I've taken up crocheting and have been making something for a special someone and Aolani hates being my assistant too. Men, they can be so impatient LOL.
> 
> Aolani: Tywer, yuus wook gweat in dat sweatah dat yuus momma making yuu. She wevy tawented.


Edith - I used to crochet. Made a huge afghan when I was a teen and embroidered flowers on it. It too soooo long but I still have it.:blush: So are you making an SS gift? You're so good. I knew I'd never finish one in time. Maybe next year when I get the hang of it.
Tyler: Tanks, Aowani. I wike to compwain about haw. Mommy gets a funny wook on haw face.:smtease:


princessre said:


> OMG, Sue! *I'll just call you Martha* from now!! I'm laughing out loud at your manly chest hair statement. Oh my lord!!!! LOL!!! I'm so impressed with your knitting. Tyler is looking very handsome!!


Yeah, unfortunately Martha Graham. And I dance like Martha Stewart. :w00t::smrofl: It was fun and I hope to get better.


fleurdelys said:


> Sue, what a nice sweater :wub: Great job :chili:
> Tyler is so beautiful :wub:


Thanks so much and Tyler thanks you too. Though he'd thank you more if you were holding a piece of chicken jerky


heartmadeforyou said:


> BEAUTIFUL job! And Tyler, you are one handsome devil!


Thanks Miki. You're so talented with all your sewing that this is amateur hour by comparison but it's a nice pastime.


Hunter's Mom said:


> I am in awe over two things (1) the sweater is amazing and (2) Allie - what a supply of needles and things!!!!
> 
> Sue - really, the sweater is great! I can only imagine the collection that Tyler is going to have soon


Thanks Erin. It took me four weeks to make it though. :w00t: The main thing is I'd go home and do my "homework" and get to a certain part and become paralyzed with fear or realize I really screwed up and have to wait until the next class. Big learning curve for a beginner.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> Sue you fantastic work!!! I just love it and of course it looks wonderful on Tyler.:wub: *Just love the manly chest hair* Tyler:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Thanks Mary. I think that Tyler's going to ask for a smoking jacket and pipe soon. Wait who else on here's fluff was going the Hugh Hefner route?


mom2bijou said:


> Love the sweater! I really love the color too. Reminds me of a Banana Republic or Gap sweater color and stitch. How fashionable!
> 
> Does Tyler know how lucky he is? Handmade sweaters, scarves, etc are the best! So much love goes into them and they are so warm! My Aunt in Japan always sends us beautiful hand knitted scarves and sweaters. I swear we still have some from 10 years ago that I share w/my mother. Keep up the good work Sue! Tyler is the perfect model for your beautiful creations!


Tammy - i love handmade things so much too. It's a big remembrance of my mother since she did the most incredible needlework and I kept a lot of it. I wear one top with beads to formal affairs and everyone thinks it's a designer top. She even made beaded pocketbooks. Gorgeous and I wear one to the McGraw Prize Award dinner every year. I can imagine how much you cherish those scarves and sweaters from your aunt. BTW, Tyler's a divo of a model, very demanding.:HistericalSmiley:


maltlovereileen said:


> Fancy Fancy... you are getting so good, Sue!!! Tyler, youz gonna be stylin this winter!!!


Oh Eileen. Not so fancy since I know we could get a cable sweater from Petco but at least I know this one is unique I think Tyler's even stylin' nude.:w00t:


jenniferhope423 said:


> WOW Sue that is amazing! *I learned to knit a blanket but I have forgotten how to do it now.* Tyler is one lucky pup! He will have a sweater collection to die for.
> 
> "Tyler we wuvs ur manwly chests hairws"
> xoxoxo Bailey & Sophia


Jennifer - that's why I love taking this course once a week. It's at the church up the corner and was $80 for 4 two and a half hour lessons BUT I got a senior (55+) discount of HALF OFF. So I'm paying 40 for 4 lessons with only one other student. I love it. I find it very soothing to knit and needed it after my wild year of work.
Tyler says he, "vuys you two bootifuw wadies too."


missiek said:


> Wow good job!! I taught myself to knit and crochet 6 years ago and it's so fun to make something yourself!! Check out Craftster.org - A Community for Crafts and DIY Projects with Free Craft Ideas, Inspiration, Advice and More they have a knitting forum with tons of ideas! just wait until you get into felting with wool!!! I have made some awesome slippers knitting in wool and felting it!
> 
> Again, great job girl!!! Tyler so so dashing... Like a puppy GAP sweater!


Felting wool - I don't even know what it is much less how to do it.:blink: but I have to check that site out. Thanks, Kelly.


Maglily said:


> Great job Sue, although Tyler doesn't appreciate mom's talent.


I know. Isn't it always the case. Little ingrates!!


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Wowza! Simply GORGEOUS!! Oh...and the sweater is gorgeous too!
> 
> Seriously, you are really very talented. I'm more then impressed. *If I were one to enjoy doing tiny, close, repetitive things I'd even be jealous. *:smtease:
> 
> ...


Crystal -- :HistericalSmiley:I enjoy tiny, close, repetitive things because I can't do big, massive, innovative things! :new_shocked: I'm artistically challenged so best I stay on a very small scale. I might have to get Jett's measurements one of these days so he has an original Snowbody Sweater -- to wear in the snow.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh my-it's gorgeous!!! You are so talented! 

I tried a knitting class last year and my rows kept getting longer- never could figure out where I was adding the stitches-LOL. I decided I had enough hobbies without adding knitting which I seem to have no talent for. :blush: 

If I had a fraction of your talent- I'd try again!! Can't wait to see all the beautiful sweaters you're going to knit.:aktion033:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow! I'm impressed! That's a beautiful sweater and it looks great on Tyler. You really did do a great job. 
Tyler's going to be warm and styling this winter.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Tyler, you are so handsome! Sue, that sweater looks fantastic. I didn't know you could knit! Awesome! I want to see that sweet boy of yours in his sweater again when you have it all done!:wub:


April - I couldn't knit other than a basic scarf until lessons last spring. Now I decided to start again. Am now working on a red sweater for his birthday on Valentine's Day. Hope it's done way before then.


allheart said:


> OMG, you did a great job!!!! That color looks great on Tyler. Beautiful!!!!


Thanks Christine. Now I want to make myself a matching scarf.


Matilda's mommy said:


> Tyler this is awntie you look so kissable in your new sweater:wub:, I love love love that first picture:wub:
> Sue you are soooo talented


Paula - Tyler says he'd welcome kisses from you anytime whether he's in a sweater or not.:w00t: Thanks so much. I think you're all too kind with the compliments.


Fluffy said:


> I've just started knitting and crochetting! I'm in the process of making a blanket for my fiance and myself then I want to crochet a little doggy bed for Fluffy in matching colors. (Red and black for Vday!)
> 
> I'm also a member of a website called www.ravelry.com there is a pattern database that you can search through, free patterns too! A feature I really like is called the "notebook" you can post what project you're working on, how far along you are in that project, post photos of said project, say what yarn, needles/hook you're using and much more! There's forums and discussion groups as well.


I got the Ravelry link from someone else on here. I think it was whomever was saying that Chihuahua rescues need some knit sweaters for winter. I'm hoping I can make some now that I started knitting again.I have to look back in my PMs. A cool site tho a few things I went to had deleted links.:blink: Good luck on the doggie bed. Just be careful with crocheting throws for fluffs because of their little nails and toes. Sometimes they can get caught in them and hurt. Had that with my Yorkie years ago.


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Beautiful Sue.......Looks great on Tyler!! What a talent you have......will keep him warm this winter. Aren't you'all having a snow storm next week on Turkey Day??? Better keep knitting!!!!:chili:


Dianne - thanks. It does sound like we're getting a storm on Wed or Thursday. We're up in Vermont right now and it's 24 degrees. Going to be celebrating Thanksgiving in NJ with friends this year since my brother can't come to NY from Chicago. :smcry: It's the first Thanksgiving I haven't thrown in 28 years. :w00t:


iheartbisou said:


> Sue- that cable stitch is looking very very good!! I'm totally impressed!!


Thanks so much Andrea. It was a throw down that I gave myself.:HistericalSmiley: And I would have thrown it down if I didn't have a teacher guiding me. But it's fun.


KAG said:


> Beautiful Tyler, you look stunning. Mommy does beautiful work!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Thanks Kerry. Tyler's getting a swelled head again. He won't be able to get the sweater neck over it.


Sandcastles said:


> Sue,
> 
> Yes! They're yours! I'm glad that you can use them - DH took 80lbs, yes, 80lbs of Linens, aprons, dollies, etc. etc to Goodwill this afternoon - and I have more to sort out - Oy!
> 
> ...


80 lbs!!! I could see Richard going to the ER for back pain. "Sir, how'd you hurt your back? 80 lbs of doilies, doctor." Oh, the indignity of it.:HistericalSmiley: Thanks again for the needles and crochet hooks. I can't wait. And tyler says thank you too. :wub:


MaryH said:


> Very nice, Sue!! Are you sharing the pattern? And what's next ... an Irish Knit maybe? Tyler looks just adorable and will love showing off his sweater all around Vermont!


Oh Mary. You helped get me into this last year. Well you encouraged me. See where that leads? It's far from perfect but I think I can get better. I'm making a basketweave sweater now. What the heck is an Irish knit? Don't you have to be Irish to make it?:HistericalSmiley: The pattern I used was from Lion Brand called Style Hounds.Patterns for Sale P80100A PrePrinted Pattern: Soho Cables : Lion Brand Yarn Company
Lion Brand has a lot of freebies on their site but I had to pay for this around $4. They have lots of cute ones. Tyler needs his sweater up in VT. Just got here tonight and it's 24 degrees.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jpupart said:


> Oh my-it's gorgeous!!! You are so talented!
> 
> I tried a knitting class last year and my rows kept getting longer- never could figure out where I was adding the stitches-LOL. I decided I had enough hobbies without adding knitting which I seem to have no talent for. :blush:
> 
> If I had a fraction of your talent- I'd try again!! Can't wait to see all the beautiful sweaters you're going to knit.:aktion033:


Thanks Jocelyn. I think it's really my teacher. She's very patient I've had times where I count stitches and go :blink::smilie_tischkante: and have to rip. And at one point if I had to rip out, I didn't know how to put the stitches back on the needle or say in a rib pattern I didn't know where to knit or pearl She really taught me what to look for (knit are the v's, purls are the bumps.) I credit her totally and still have so much to learn.My feeling about hobbies is if you enjoy it do it. If it's a hassle, let it go and do something you enjoy.:thumbsup: 


njdrake said:


> Wow! I'm impressed! That's a beautiful sweater and it looks great on Tyler. You really did do a great job.
> Tyler's going to be warm and styling this winter.:thumbsup:


Thanks Jane. I'm not switching careers to become a dog knitter for sure. Though I do see those prices in boutiques for them that are a pretty penny. Hmmmm.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wowza, I love your sweater on Tyler! You're very talented!! :aktion033: I can't knit or crochet. I tried once and dh took over my project!  So, it was a quick retirement. :blush: Tyler looks so awesome, great color on him, too!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Sue,

Love the sweater. The cables came out great and the color is great on Tyler. I have been in a sewing kick. I have been making jammies for my three little monkeys. They came out real cute. Tyler sure is a very handsome little dude. I showed Katie and Chloe his picture and they are both in wuv with him:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Wowza, I love your sweater on Tyler! You're very talented!! :aktion033: I can't knit or crochet. I tried once and dh took over my project!  So, it was a quick retirement. :blush: Tyler looks so awesome, great color on him, too!


Suzi - now if my Dh would take over the sweater would be perfect...and so functional. He's an engineer. :thumbsup: But all he does is sit far enough from me not to get stabbed by the needles.:w00t:


lynda said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Love the sweater. The cables came out great and the color is great on Tyler. I have been in a sewing kick. I have been making jammies for my three little monkeys. They came out real cute. Tyler sure is a very handsome little dude. I showed Katie and Chloe his picture and they are both in wuv with him:wub:


Lynda - thanks so much. I wish that I could sew but that's really out of my league thanks to 7th grade Home Ec. Or Home Eccchhh:shocked: My pink blouse was pathetic. I don't even own a sewing machine but my SIL has a fancy one for her quilting so I'm trying to see if she can make something at some point. 
Tell Katie and Chloe that Tyler says he wuvs them two...um, too


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sue i love that sweater that you are knitting for Tyler and the color is perfect. One thing i just don't get is how in the world do you pull the yarn through without there being a hook on the end like a crochet needle. I think it's just fascinating to watch people knit.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Sue i love that sweater that you are knitting for Tyler and the color is perfect. One thing i just don't get is how in the world do you pull the yarn through without there being a hook on the end like a crochet needle. I think it's just fascinating to watch people knit.


It doesn't really pull it through, I guess. It wraps around more. Actually am scratching my head. I don't really get the dynamics. Need my DH the engineer to analyze what the heck I'm doing with those needles. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

You did a fantastic job on the sweater. :aktion033: Tyler makes for one studly model. :wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Great looking sweater and the model is so cute!! Just let me know when you are ready to take orders....I want to get my name on the list!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oohh boy, tyler!!! you look fabulous, even if you are trying not to look to 

sweet, SWEET first pictre. lovely jumper. the colour suits tyler great.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Crystal -- :HistericalSmiley:I enjoy tiny, close, repetitive things because I can't do big, massive, innovative things! :new_shocked: I'm artistically challenged so best I stay on a very small scale. I might have to get Jett's measurements one of these days so he has an original Snowbody Sweater -- to wear in the snow.


lol...you could say maybe I'm a bit ADD.  

Oh and Jett would be THRILLED to have a Snowbody original!:wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Tyler is so cute. And that jumper is going to look adorable when its finished.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

What a gorgeous sweater :thumbsup: ......


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tyler, I love the sweater that your Mom made. It's gorgeous.

Sue -- I knitted some as a child, but can't remember any of it. My Mom used to make afghans when my father was ill (to pass the time). I would love to take lessons and learn to knit and also to crochet (never did that at all). 

What a gorgeous sweater. Love the cable stitch and the color.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Sue,

Your parcel is on it's way today - happy knitting . . .

Richard called me from the postal office - he said I left out your street address -:w00t: on the parcel - too many things on this mind of mine.

He put the proper address on your parcel - so no biggie - but now I have no idea what the writing on the parcel will look like (neat, etc. - - - talk about control freak).

It'll be there in a couple of days -

A


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kara said:


> Aww Tyler is so cute. And that jumper is going to look adorable when its finished.


Thanks so much Kara. It was really cold this past weekend so sweater time is arriving.


maltemom09 said:


> What a gorgeous sweater :thumbsup: ......


Thanks so much Vicki. I'm onto my next one now.


Lacie's Mom said:


> Tyler, I love the sweater that your Mom made. It's gorgeous.
> 
> Sue -- I knitted some as a child, but can't remember any of it. My Mom used to make afghans when my father was ill (to pass the time). I would love to take lessons and learn to knit and also to crochet (never did that at all).
> 
> What a gorgeous sweater. Love the cable stitch and the color.


Thanks Lynn. It's very therapeutic to me ...except when I make a mistake and stress out and rip.:smstarz: It feels good to create something. You should look at some classes if they're easy to take and affordable.


Sandcastles said:


> Sue,
> 
> Your parcel is on it's way today - happy knitting . . .
> 
> ...


Thanks Allie. I thought you were going to write to me that Richard was stabbed by the needles falling out of the package. :blink: Now that would be a problem. I'm sure the writing will be fine, though knowing the postal service, even when the address is perfect there are no guarantees it will get where it's going. Unfortunately know from experience. I'll let you know when I get it. Again thanks!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue, Tyler has great points around his eyes. He is beautiful. I hope Sammie's turn to the black eyeliner like Tyler's. Love the sweater. I can't knit, but I did make one of those K9 Kuddler bed covers things for him...turned out so so.I have to go back and alter it some..glad to here he is feeling good. Stay warm.


----------

